# Pacquiao v. Marquez - Did You Buy?



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Just curious.... yes or no....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Third option: Will you buy...
Answer: Yes


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No, Marquez is too old and will get beat. I'll buy Pac/Mayweather if it ever happens just to see Floyd beat him.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

No. I can wait for it to be on HBO.


----------

